# 1st gear whine and dark fluid??????



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

I am looking at buying an 05 golf gl tomorrow with 57k and had a mechanic look it over. He said the auto trans. has a whine in 1st and the fluid is dark. I test drove the Golf and it shifts just fine. Should I change the tranny fluid after I buy and hope the whine goes away. Fluid is most likely original. Also read the differential fluid can cause a whine. Is that on auto trans and same as final drive fluid?
http://www.justanswer.com/ques...f-gls


----------

